# Anyone know of any decent R35s going for less than £34K



## gavm (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of any low mileage cars around the £34K mark? I was going to spend a tad more but it looks like I'm going to have to rebuild my 987 engine (hey ho) now.

I've seen a few on ebay but would rather see what people have on here first.

Obviously looking at a CBA for that kind of money but it has to be less than 45K miles, full history (although I'd except yearly if less than 6000 miles between service) and would like Sat Nav.

Not in any hurry but have the cash waiting! ;-)

Thanks in advance.

Gav


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello, mite sell mine. Cannot PM you?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

There are plenty on Auto Trader


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you have the correct budget for your requirements, and this time of year should bring out some reasonably priced cars.

My only thoughts would be, is it worth waiting a little longer and getting a dba model.
You could also try a few cheeky bids on the half chance somebody might take you up.

Either way, good look and don***8217;t rush in and get burned.


----------



## gavm (Oct 17, 2017)

GTR RGT said:


> Hello, mite sell mine. Cannot PM you?


Nope I've got less than 10 posts (working on that today so I'll ping you later).

Gav


----------



## gavm (Oct 17, 2017)

Takamo said:


> There are plenty on Auto Trader


Yeah I've seen them and the majority of them have been on their for ages. Not sure if that's a problem as I can imagine it's a niche market. 

To be honest I'd rather get one of here if I can as I've know how much you guys love your cars (as I will) .:bowdown1:


----------



## gavm (Oct 17, 2017)

Skint said:


> I think you have the correct budget for your requirements, and this time of year should bring out some reasonably priced cars.
> 
> My only thoughts would be, is it worth waiting a little longer and getting a dba model.
> 
> ...


I must say I went from wanting a new/ex demo one to cba to dba to any bl00dy thing. A stage 4.25 would be nice but I'd be happy with anything I guess.

I'm not in any great hurry but would like something before xmas but like you suggested no hard in putting a few checky bids in ;-)

Thanks for everyone's advice too.

Gav


----------

